# Google Checkout ends November 20, 2013.



## wlanboy (Sep 19, 2013)

Announcement from one of my providers:



> This is important message for all of our customers that are using Google Checkout as payment method.
> Google Checkout will no longer be supported by Google as of November 20, 2013. We will stop processing Google Checkout payments on October 20th in order to be able to accomodate any refunds of new purchases made by that date. We are currently working towards adding more payment options by that date and an announcement will be made as they become available.
> Thank you for your understanding.


Google officially replaced Checkout with Wallet back in September 2011.

But killed the "sell physical stuf". I don't think that any provider can sign up for Google Wallet for digital goods.

I don't know any provider using Amazon payments.

So only Paypal (and BC) is left as virtual payment method.

Or is there any other new payment gateway hype around?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 19, 2013)

We'll most likely be replacing Google Checkout (which we use to accept Debit/CC payments) with Amazon Simplepay.  I've been messing with their sandbox development, and am rather pleased with how they handle things.  Fran's wanting me to consider Bitcoin as well - but I have mixed feelings on that front.  Primarily because the demand is so minimal (out of all our active clients, I've had no more than four inquiries on us accepting bitcoins); and also largely due to there being several people we don't want on our network at all, and bitcoin would make it rather simple for them to try and slip in unnoticed.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 19, 2013)

For me it looks like everyone has got an Amazon account.

So it would be reasoned to support Amazon simple pay.


----------



## kaniini (Sep 19, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> We'll most likely be replacing Google Checkout (which we use to accept Debit/CC payments) with Amazon Simplepay.  I've been messing with their sandbox development, and am rather pleased with how they handle things.  Fran's wanting me to consider Bitcoin as well - but I have mixed feelings on that front.  Primarily because the demand is so minimal (out of all our active clients, I've had no more than four inquiries on us accepting bitcoins); and also largely due to there being several people we don't want on our network at all, and bitcoin would make it rather simple for them to try and slip in unnoticed.


Well, at first I thought supporting Bitcoin was a stupid idea.  However, they can't chargeback on Bitcoin, so if you terminate them for abuse, you don't have to worry about them trying to get their money back... this actually deters a lot of Bitcoin users from abusing the service -- in fact, I have yet to see any abuse from Bitcoin users and we have a few dozen customers paying with Bitcoin at this point.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 19, 2013)

kaniini said:


> Well, at first I thought supporting Bitcoin was a stupid idea.  However, they can't chargeback on Bitcoin, so if you terminate them for abuse, you don't have to worry about them trying to get their money back... this actually deters a lot of Bitcoin users from abusing the service -- in fact, I have yet to see any abuse from Bitcoin users and we have a few dozen customers paying with Bitcoin at this point.


True enough on the chargebacks - though those aren't really a concern for us.  In four years of handling our billing, I've only 'lost' two disputes.  Honestly, I would rather deal with an abuse issue once, and _maybe_ have a chargeback than deal with a recurring abuse issue.  My concern's more on keeping the nodes stable than worrying about losing out on a couple bucks.


----------



## Lanarchy (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm tired of Google getting people into their products, then discontinuing them. I won't be supporting any more Google pay features if they release any mor ein the future. They'll probably just cancel it after I switch to it anyway...


----------



## qps (Sep 19, 2013)

Amazon SimplePay blocked our account almost immediately after sign up for running a "marketing business."  We appealed their decision, because we don't run a marketing business.  They then reactivated us, then somehow converted it to a personal account.  After quite a few e-mails back and forth, we decided to give up.  Their support is extremely lacking.


----------



## Cloudrck (Sep 19, 2013)

I have not tried any of these, but I have heard a lot about Skrill, Payza (formerly Alertpay), & WePay.

Right now I just use PayPal and Stripe.


----------



## Tyler.S (Sep 19, 2013)

We currently only use PayPal and Interac Money Transfers (Canada), but I have been looking into Amazon's payment options. Though I haven't researched it enough yet to make the leap, just yet.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lanarchy said:


> I'm tired of Google getting people into their products, then discontinuing them. I won't be supporting any more Google pay features if they release any mor ein the future. They'll probably just cancel it after I switch to it anyway...


They're not really discontinuing it. Just switching to Google Wallet. More like consolidating / rebranding.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 19, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> They're not really discontinuing it. Just switching to Google Wallet. More like consolidating / rebranding.


When specific groups have to EOL that method of payment, it's as good as discontinued to us >_>


----------



## Echelon (Sep 19, 2013)

Tyler.S said:


> We currently only use PayPal and Interac Money Transfers (Canada), but I have been looking into Amazon's payment options. Though I haven't researched it enough yet to make the leap, just yet.


Never considered Interac Money Transfers. Always just considered PayPal and Swipe for payment processing, as it covered most bases. I guess it's easier for those who don't particularly have a credit card on hand though


----------



## lbft (Sep 20, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> For me it looks like everyone has got an Amazon account.
> 
> So it would be reasoned to support Amazon simple pay.


...if you only consider places where either Amazon has a presence or where Amazon will sell (and ship cheaply) to.

Don't get me wrong, I use it sometimes when it's available as an option, but I doubt Chinese customers for example are going to have existing Amazon accounts (although they probably weren't using Google Checkout either.)


----------



## Lanarchy (Sep 20, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> They're not really discontinuing it. Just switching to Google Wallet. More like consolidating / rebranding.


True, but along with it comes a new API, new fields, new URL. I've already integrated Google Checkout into my site, and now I have to change it all to Google Wallet. That's about the same amount of work for me, as plugging in a new payment gateway. So I consider it a new product.


----------



## splitice (Sep 21, 2013)

Personally I find it irritating that Google does not offer Google Wallet / Checkout to major countries in the EU and Australia.

Its such a nice UX


----------



## Tyler.S (Sep 21, 2013)

Echelon said:


> Never considered Interac Money Transfers. Always just considered PayPal and Swipe for payment processing, as it covered most bases. I guess it's easier for those who don't particularly have a credit card on hand though


It is good for Canadian customers, and you have to have a support Canadian bank, the downside is that it can take an hour or more for the notification of the transfer to come in via email so you can accept it, so the order process can drag out a bit, but as you said, it is a great alternative for those not wanting to use paypal...plus they pay the $1.50 fee for sending the money and no fee's on your end


----------

